# My three =)



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Following on from my intro thread, here are the three newbies. I'm starting over with "new blood" and currently testing these three for health. Once I know everyone is healthy and happy - I'll be bringing in some more from the same breeder and I'm making plans just now for what I'd like to achieve colour wise in the future.

So, here we are:

Pickle - I just love this girl and providing this first litter goes well, I'll be hopefully using her and her offspring for more white selfs and creams.









Ralf - The only shot of him that I could get. This boy just doesn't stay still and has spent the last few days creating all sorts of wierd and wonderful tunnels and nests in their home. Fantastic to watch but frustrating if your after pics! :roll: :lol: 









Scottie - Gorgeous little girl, very dinkie! She is very nosey and is the first to come rushing over when the Big Hand approaches for cuddles or to dish out food. 









Can anyone give me a dead cert on what she is? She has a blue undercoat, the top coat is fairly long and she almost has partings down here back in places, very cute. Will grab some more pics if needed 

These girls *should* be pregnant, so hopefully in two weeks time we'll have some noisy little pinkies. Looking forward to seeing what we get and most importantly - how they grow and progress over the next two months


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

far too cute  How old are they?

I shouldnt be on this website its making me want more


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Pickle is 4 months, the other two are 3 months. If everything is fine health wise, I'll head back to the breeder and pick up some real younguns. Can't wait to see little pinkies wiggling about hehe!


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

If Scottie has a blue undercoat, she's argente.
They're cuties - I hope everything goes well with your litters


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Jemma - I'll certainly post when they drop hehe. I've decided that if Scottie has happy healthy babies, I'll probably pick up an argente buck and a few unrelated does and see what we can do from there, fun fun!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

scottie looks very similar to my long haired argente! she is very cute  . i think long haired argente are adorable. i cant wait to see her babies!

here is mine so you can see how they look similar!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Your new mice are adorable!!!!



nanette37 said:


> scottie looks very similar to my long haired argente! she is very cute  . i think long haired argente are adorable. i cant wait to see her babies!
> 
> here is mine so you can see how they look similar!


Your mouse looks like my new rescue mouse Pop but without the white saddle


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Wow thank you for the pic comparison, dead gorgeous


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely argente; one of my fave colors. I love the way it looks in long hair. and like it even better in satin.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Wow thank you for the pic comparison, dead gorgeous


thank you


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Cuties!
Ralf is ace!! He looks a real character


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

aye that he is lol!

The girls are going mad with making nests and storing food so with a bit of luck we'll have some babies very soon - they are certainly looking a little more rounded now!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Well Pickle is going to give birth soon, she is certainly much more rounded just now, yay! Scottie doesn't look like she is pregnant at all. She is either much further behind Pickle than I had hoped or hasn't fallen this time. I'm keeping an eye on them as both does are together right now and I want to separate them when Pickle gives birth. Fingers crossed for babies sometime in the next few days!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes the really hairy ones do a good job of hiding pregnancy.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hmm, I hope that is what it is.

I have three new pews arriving this week, Thursday time I think. Looking forward to getting them. These will be the feeder breeders you see. Though I'd love to get some Satin in if possible. I just love pews 8) In a month or two, I'll be training down the Manchester to see Sgthobnob. I've picked out 4 mice and 4 rats from his current litters. As I've only seen bad pictures (he'd be the first to admit he can't photo anything hehe) so I won't be 100% sure what I will be bringing home until they are home. I do like a nice surprise hehehe.


----------

